# about buying UbiSlate 7?



## puli44 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,
i want to preorder ubislate 7 tablet(upgraded version of aakash tablet) it has 
Cortex A8 – 700 Mhz with 256 mb ram .
but how far its performance on gaming ?

please suggest me whether to buy or not ?


----------



## Orionz (Dec 21, 2011)

mate first of all @ 3k its a very fair deal,even if it means junk to the world(which is not exactly the world's thinking about it.........just book it,it will not let you down in anyway!
.
.
.about gaming,i think ARM A8 @700MHz+"Graphics accelerator and HD Video processor" will do fair job for Casual gaming,at least i think so or may be it will be capable of doing just more than it.....


----------



## knightrider7590 (Dec 22, 2011)

dude @3k its a steal even if you use it only as an ebook reader....games are just extra....thats what i am going to use it for anyway....if u want to play games, buy a costlier tab as this one wont be good for 3D games.....better yet buy an ipod touch....


----------



## Xbox (Dec 25, 2011)

its a better product but you have to adjust with its resistive display..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2011)

Can it play full-hd  video 
??


----------



## Orionz (Dec 26, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Can it play full-hd  video
> ??



Ubislate can play full HD 1080p videos as they built with HD video co processor.


----------



## reddead (Dec 27, 2011)

i have already prebooked it...will be using it mainly for reading ebooks and viewing pics..
for 3k it is the cheapest android gadget after akash...


----------



## Orionz (Dec 27, 2011)

reddead said:


> i have already prebooked it...will be using it mainly for reading ebooks and viewing pics..
> for 3k it is the cheapest android gadget after akash...



Same here!!....


----------

